
Anyone applied to TechStars? How was it like? - waleedka

======
kyro
Yes, I applied.

How was it like?

Rejection!

But I am very curious to hear about how that program turns out and what's the
current status of interviews, etc., perhaps from the people who were actually
selected.

------
waleedka
I know they selected the finalists on 4/10. But their blog doesn't mention
details.

<http://www.techstars.org/site/page/pg5899-as1290.html>

